# Какой у Вас тип головной боли?



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Окт 2010)

*КАКОЙ У ВАС ТИП ГОЛОВНОЙ БОЛИ*
Ответы на вопросы по принципу: Да. Нет.

1.Ваши шея, плечи или затылок становятся напряженными и болезненными, когда болит голова. 
Да	Нет

2.Ваша головная боль быстро не меняется, она неострая и близка к ощущению тяжести и давления. 
Да	Нет

3.Ваша головная боль похожа на ощущение затянутой тугой повязки вокруг головы. 
Да	Нет

4.Обычно у вас головная боль бывает чаще, чем 1 раз в неделю.
Да	Нет

5.Ваша головная боль обычно начинается в какое - то определенное время суток (утро, день и т.д.). 
Да	Нет

6.У ваших ближайших родственников были (есть) подобные головные боли. 
Да	Нет

7.Физическая нагрузка, подобная подъему на первый этаж, обязательно усиливает вашу головную боль. 
Да	Нет

8.У вас бывает рвота во время приступа головной боли. 
Да	Нет

9.Когда болит голова, вы абсолютно не способны к целенаправленной продуктивной деятельности. 
Да	Нет

10.Голова болит, как правило, с одной стороны. 
Да	Нет

11.Головная боль обычно пульсирует (бьется) в ритме вашего сердца. 
Да	Нет

12.Головная боль всегда будит вас в определенное время или в определенное время появляется. 
Да	Нет

13.Приступы головной боли отмечаются ежедневно в течение нескольких недель, а затем надолго исчезают. 
Да	Нет

14.В период приступов минимальное количество алкогольных напитков вызывает головную боль. 
Да	Нет

15.На стороне головной боли глаз краснеет и слезится. 
Да	Нет

16.Ваша головная боль длится всегда меньше 3 часов. 
Да	Нет

17.Вы мужского пола. 
Да	Нет

18.Вы принимаете обезболивающих препаратов больше, чем 60 таблеток в месяц. 
Да	Нет

19.Бывает, что вы принимаете обезболивающие препараты профилактически, когда голова не болит. 
Да	Нет

20.У вас бывают нарушения слуха (звон, заложенность в ушах) или головокружение, связанные по времени с головной болью. 
Да	Нет

21.Вы ощущаете мышечную слабость, онемение где-либо, нарушения глотания, нарушения речи во время приступа головной боли или в последнее время вне приступов.
Да	Нет

22.У вас изменился характер головной боли в последние 3-6 месяцев.	
Да	Нет

23.Ваши проблемы с головной болью значительно увеличились за последние 3-6 месяцев
Да	Нет

24.Вы знаете, после чего возникла или что вызывает вашу головную боль (травма шеи, сотрясение мозга, высокое артериальное давление, чрезмерное напряжение зрения, кашель, какое-то серьезное заболевание).
Да	Нет

*Ключ к вопроснику:*
*Сумма 1:* Сложите число ответов «Да» на вопросы 1-5 с числом ответов «Нет» на вопросы 7-11.
1. Да 	2. Да 	3. Да 	4. Да  	5. Да  	Сумма 1-5=
7. Нет	8. Нет	9. Нет	10. Нет	11. Нет	Сумма 7-11=

____ (сумма 1-5) + ____ (сумма 7-11) =

*Сумма 2: *Сложите число ответов «Да» на вопросы 6-11 с числом ответов «Нет» на вопросы 3, 5, 13, 16.
6. Да  	7. Да  	8. Да  	9. Да  	10. Да   	11. Да  	Сумма 6-11=
3. Нет	5. Нет	13. Нет	16. Нет	Сумма 3,5,13,16=

____(сумма 6-11) + ____ (сумма 3,5,13,16) =

*Сумма 3:* Сложите число ответов «Да» на вопросы 9, 10 и 12-17 с числом ответов «Нет» на вопросы 2,7.
9. Да 	10. Да 	12. Да 	13. Да	14. Да	15. Да	16. Да	17. Да   	Сумма 9,10,12-17=
2. Нет	7. Нет	Сумма 2,7=

____ (сумма 9,10,12-17) + ____ (сумма 2,7) =


Если наибольшую величину имеет сумма 1, то у Вас - головная боль напряжения.
Если наибольшая величина у суммы 2, у Вас мигрень.
Если наибольшая величина у суммы 3, - у Вас кластерная головная боль.
При ответах «Да» на вопросы 18 и 19 к вашему основному диагнозу добавляется рикошетная головная боль, вызванная чрезмерным употреблением лекарств.
При не менее чем 2 ответах «Да» на вопросы 20-24 настоятельно рекомендуем вам обратиться к врачу.


----------



## vadfeel (24 Фев 2016)




----------

